# Climbing Skin Question



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

the 120's will be just fine, 130's would be overkill, granted they would give you wall to wall coverage throughout, but with such a huge surface area to begin with, you will probably never be slipping back on the 10mm of base exposed at the shovel. Also, when trimming them, use the tool included angle it at 45 degrees and foollow the edge of the ski with the tool, the edge will dull the tool, but you will get a perfect cut that exposes just your edge, just make sure to do it in one smooth motion or your skin egde will come out jagged. PM me if you need help.

paul


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Paulie said it about perfect. you want skins to cover as much surface area of the ski that you can, but 10mm at the tip will not be a big deal. The most important area is under your foot where you will be applying pressure. 

Trimming skins is not difficult but can be extremely frustrating if done incorrectly. Just remember to start big and trim down...it is a lot easier to take off a little bit on each end than add a little bit if you cut them too small. Have fun and take your time.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it!

here's to hittin' the slopes and making some sweet turns!

Jay


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Jay, I've only done one set. They came out fine, but it would be really easy to F them up.

Be sure you have an open CLEAN work area. Dust, dirt and hair would ruin them.

I used the 4 cut method. Might be excessive, but it worked great. put them in the middle and trim the both sides to match the ski. Then move it so it hangs over a full edge width and trim it again. This will leave the edge exposed when back in place. Then move it to the other side and repeat.

Keep a vacuum right there and suck up all the trimmings before you unstick the skin to adjust it. That stuff is nasty like fiberglass, and you don't want it on the glue, or in your clothes.


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

What dave said is definitely true, do not drop them at all, you glue will be screwed and you will have a $180 pair of worthless nylon. That being said, after trimming way to many pairs of skins to count, the angle method is tried and true. Moving the skin once you get it set on the shovel and locking in on the tail is not what you want to do. Use the little letter opener thingy and your skins will glide like k-y. like I said if you need help or have ?'s give me a shout, i'd like to humbly consider myself a skin trimming pro ( afterall getting paid to do it makes you a pro right)


----------

